# Hawaii 5-0 is being filmed today at the end of my block



## BocaBum99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Since Oahu is such a small island, Hawaii 5-0 can often times be seen filming everywhere on the island.  In this case, they blocked off a big section near what everyone calls "triangle park" by Diamond Head on Kahala Ave.  It's in a beautiful house that is actually for sale.  Grace Park and Daniel Dae Kim will be there today.  My wife is there right now talking to the crew.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 7, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> Since Oahu is such a small island, Hawaii 5-0 can often times be seen filming everywhere on the island. In this case, they blocked off a big section near what everyone calls "triangle park" by Diamond Head on Kahala Ave. It's in a beautiful house that is actually for sale. Grace Park and Daniel Dae Kim will be there today. My wife is there right now talking to the crew.


 
I'll be watching for that one - I watch the show to see the beautiful scenery and reminders of time spent on the Island.  Haven't been there for a while but it helps to see it on TV.  I enjoy the show most of the time - sometimes I think it's a little over the top with some of the action scenes and I don't dare try and compare it with the old Hawaii 5-0 for sure, but all in all worth watching to see Oahu again      Let us know if you find out what date it airs.   Enjoy!!!  Wish we were there...


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 7, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> Since Oahu is such a small island, Hawaii 5-0 can often times be seen filming everywhere on the island.  In this case, they blocked off a big section near what everyone calls "triangle park" by Diamond Head on Kahala Ave.  It's in a beautiful house that is actually for sale.  Grace Park and Daniel Dae Kim will be there today.  My wife is there right now talking to the crew.



Is there a published filming schedule?


----------



## akp (Feb 7, 2011)

*Cool!*

I love Daniel Dae Kim!  Have your wife give him a kiss for me 

Anita


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh just give him a kiss yourself! 

Its 2011, Its ok for a guy to kiss another guy!

Happens all the time!


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 7, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> Is there a published filming schedule?




Check out IMDB or might be able to google the schedule?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 7, 2011)

Born2Travel said:


> I don't dare try and compare it with the old Hawaii 5-0 for sure...



_Then I will..._
They could greatly improve the show by reviewing some of the old shows. Jack Lord and James MacArthur had better defined roles. The leads in the new ones are just pretty-boys, and the storylines are shallow and predicable.  Its kind'a like Miami Vice (West).


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I went down there myself and I got to see both Grace Park and Daniel Dae Kim.  They had a lot of trucks and cars in the area.  I think they filmed a lot of action shots right around triangle park.  It will be fun to see the episode when it shows.  Kono is wearing a light green tank top like shirt.  Jin was wearing a black shirt.  They go into the house with 4 other police officers.  Not sure what happens inside.  I think there was a Lamborghini in the garage.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 7, 2011)

billymach4 said:


> Oh just give him a kiss yourself!
> 
> Its 2011, Its ok for a guy to kiss another guy!
> 
> Happens all the time!



Why should I kiss Daniel Dae Kim when Grace Park is there?


----------



## abbekit (Feb 7, 2011)

Just watched tonight's episode. What were Chin and Danno eating at the beginning of the show?  Had a box of something but I don't think it was malasadas.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2011)

abbekit said:


> Just watched tonight's episode. What were Chin and Danno eating at the beginning of the show?  Had a box of something but I don't think it was malasadas.



They had a box of Coco Puffs from Liliha bakery.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 8, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> They had a box of Coco Puffs from Liliha bakery.



Geez, not fair to post such scrumptious pictures!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Geez, not fair to post such scrumptious pictures!



I agree.  Now I need to head over there to pick some up.  They sell about 5000 of these per day.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> _Then I will..._
> They could greatly improve the show by reviewing some of the old shows. Jack Lord and James MacArthur had better defined roles. The leads in the new ones are just pretty-boys, and the storylines are shallow and predicable.  Its kind'a like Miami Vice (West).



I like the new one better simply because it's on now.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 8, 2011)

hawaii is prettier in HD.

(as is grace park.)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> hawaii is prettier in HD.
> 
> (as is grace park.)



She's prettier in standard definition TV as well


----------



## abbekit (Feb 9, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> They had a box of Coco Puffs from Liliha bakery.



Thanks! We've never tried those.  Putting it on my must-do list.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 9, 2011)

Since you are creating your list of must do's.  Don't forget to go to Ted's to get a chocolate haupia pie.  They sell them in Foodland, too.

Ted's pies and cakes


----------



## abbekit (Feb 9, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> Since you are creating your list of must do's.  Don't forget to go to Ted's to get a chocolate haupia pie.  They sell them in Foodland, too.
> 
> Ted's pies and cakes



Between the malasadas, coco puffs, and haupia pie (not to mention the mai tais) I'll be too nui nui to fit into my bikini!


----------

